# Opening time EHS Norwich show clarification



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Originally the club went for doors open at 10:30 hrs but then amended this to 10:00 hrs.
In consequence, some of the posters and flyers we have distributed may have the later opening time on.
So to avoid further confusion, and disappointment by turning up half an hour late, the doors will be officially open at 10:00 hrs.


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

What will be at the show?
Thanks


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Any inverts?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> What will be at the show?
> Thanks


 Last few shows have had some inverts for sale so we are expecting some this time around.


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

ok, thanks 
Can you get equipment, such as vivariums
And also might there be leopard geckos


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> ok, thanks
> Can you get equipment, such as vivariums
> And also might there be leopard geckos


 
Yes there will be inverts there.
There will be LOTS of equipement inc' vivs, heating and thermostats at discount prices.
And yes there are at least 3 sellers of quality leopard geckos.

10am!!?? Thats bloody early!


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

It's show day 4 weeks form today!


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

we are getting closer can't wait:2thumb:


----------



## laurencoles (May 22, 2011)

Hopefully be coming....it'l be my first reptile show


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Set your watches for 15 days from now for the Great Eastern reptile show at the Norfolk showground 14th july 2011. Doors open to the public at 10 AM


----------



## pink lady (Jul 2, 2008)

Hellooo i shall be going to the show, i shall be after some royal morphs, spiders, pastels need female's tho, do you no any1 who might be binging them??


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Just got back from the Donny show where there seemed to be a glut of Royals available. So I would expect they will be a fair few on offer at Norwich.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> Just got back from the Donny show where there seemed to be a glut of Royals available. So I would expect they will be a fair few on offer at Norwich.


 yes we will have royal breeders at our show amongst others:2thumb:


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*inverts*

Hi all

We will be there with our large array of inverts, including spiders, mantids, grasshoppers, cockroaches etc etc. look forward to seeing some of you there.

REgards

Graham & janice


----------

